# Kleine Physikspielerei



## EgonOlsen (29. Mrz 2008)

Hier mal eine Version der Basic-Demo von jBullet (http://jbullet.advel.cz/) für jPCT als Webstart.

jPCT/jBullet-Physikdemo

Leider passen das Demo-Framework von Bullet/jBullet und eine 3D Engine nicht besonders gut zusammen, weswegen der Code ziemlich viele kleine Hacks enthält, damit es trotzdem irgendwie klappt. Wen des dennoch interessiert, die Demo basiert auf den Klassen aus diesem Thread im jPCT-Forum.


----------



## masta // thomas (30. Mrz 2008)

Hm.. 



			
				Java-Konsole hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -> support for BufferedImage
> Version helper for 1.2+ initialized!
> -> using BufferedImage
> Software renderer (OpenGL mode) initialized
> ...


----------



## EgonOlsen (30. Mrz 2008)

Was ist das denn für eine Hardware/Betriebssystem? Wenn selbst mit den kleinsten Einstellungen kein passender Modus gefunden wird, ist das schon merkwürdig. Laufen andere OpenGL-Sachen darauf?
Ansonsten, wenn die Auswahl das zulässt, probier es mal mit einem 32bit-Farbmodus.


----------



## masta // thomas (30. Mrz 2008)

Im 32bit Farbmodus tut sich leider auch nichts.
System: Windows Vista @ P4 3GHZ, Radeon 9550 (128MB)

Ich werds nachher mit gleicher Hardware unter Linux testen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (30. Mrz 2008)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im 32bit Farbmodus tut sich leider auch nichts.
> System: Windows Vista @ P4 3GHZ, Radeon 9550 (128MB)


Bist du sicher, dass du nicht die Standard-Vista-Treiber verwendest? Die unterstützen nämlich OpenGL nicht vernünftig bzw. eigentlich gar nicht. Wenn du die Demo nochmal neu lädst, sollte die Konsole jetzt vor dem großen Crash etwas mehr über den gefundenen Treiber erzählen. Vielleicht erkennt man da, wo das Problem liegt. Denn normal ist das nicht... :wink:


----------



## masta // thomas (30. Mrz 2008)

Ich mache gleich mal ein Treiber Update.
Die Applet Version von http://jbullet.advel.cz/ funktioniert übrigens.


----------



## EgonOlsen (30. Mrz 2008)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Applet Version von http://jbullet.advel.cz/ funktioniert übrigens.


Die nutzt auch kein OpenGL... :wink:


----------



## Marco13 (30. Mrz 2008)

Hmja, ganz lustig. Das schwierigste ist ja eigentlich der Anfangszustand - wenn alles ruhig sein SOLL (und in diesem Fall auch IST  :toll: ). Die Grafik ist ganz lustig, bei 1300x900 anfangs 250 fps auf einer GeForce 8800 GT, aber wenn man ordentlich rumballert, bremst wohl die Physikengine, und dann drückt man ihn auch auf weniger als 10 fps. (Und wenn man dann SPACE drückt, sind alle abgeschossenen Würfel auf einem Haufen und spratzen auseinander  :shock: ). Das andere Applet mit billig-Grafik kommt bei mir auf ca. 1200 fps...


----------

